# IMO this is NOT a good way to cope with infidelity "Will Smith ‘gave blessing for wife Jada Pinkett Smith to have affair’ with singer August Alsina"



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Will Smith ‘gave blessing for wife Jada Pinkett Smith to have affair’ with singer August Alsina


Will Smith gave singer August Alsina “his blessing” to have a relationship with the actor’s wife Jada Pinkett Smith, it has been claimed.Alsina addressed the long-standing rumours he was romantically linked with Pinkett Smith during an interview with The Breakfast Club host Angela Yee.




uk.yahoo.com






Not a good idea for so many reasons.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

They’ve had an open marriage for years Matt. 
Common knowledge in show biz land.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

i thought that they are divorcing now


----------



## oldtruck (Feb 15, 2018)

permission?

as if never having permission ever stopped a WW before.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Not even going to bother commenting on this


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

MattMatt said:


> Will Smith ‘gave blessing for wife Jada Pinkett Smith to have affair’ with singer August Alsina
> 
> 
> Will Smith gave singer August Alsina “his blessing” to have a relationship with the actor’s wife Jada Pinkett Smith, it has been claimed.Alsina addressed the long-standing rumours he was romantically linked with Pinkett Smith during an interview with The Breakfast Club host Angela Yee.
> ...


I am not going to just believe some barely known singer who never should have said ANYTHING if it was true, especially if he "loves" her family as much as he said he does. It could all be a publicity stunt.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

I checked, it turns out I'm not married to any of them. Whew.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Well, I guess whatever pulls their pud...


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

bandit.45 said:


> Well, I guess whatever pulls their pud...


Seems like other people are pulling their pud......


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Numb26 said:


> Seems like other people are pulling their pud......


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I wasn't being nice about a not nice subject.

I have other reasons for disliking Smith so I'll leave this be.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

I saw something earlier today that Will Smith put out a statement that none of it is true.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Meh. Who would care if they weren't "celebrities"? Even if it's true, it's just gossip that doesn't mean anything, really. Are you going to change your life over this? I think not.


----------



## Buffer (Dec 17, 2019)

Very different but what ever rocks their boat. 
buffee


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I thought she already nailed the two grapefruit guy 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Numb26 said:


> Not even going to bother commenting on this


you already did.


As for the topic, this is rubbish. They're trying to get some attention. Showbiz time!


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

And I should care?.....no these Hollywood folks don’t rate with me.
IMHO they are all self righteous hypocritical morons.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

lovelygirl said:


> you already did.
> 
> 
> As for the topic, this is rubbish. They're trying to get some attention. Showbiz time!


The problems occur when other people read this type of nonsense and try it in their own lives.

So obviously I don't believe the topic is "rubbish."


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Who cares if they swap out? Will Smith has things far more criminal to answer for:


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

AandM said:


> Who cares if they swap out? Will Smith has things far more criminal to answer for:


Hahahahaha


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

MattMatt said:


> The problems occur when other people read this type of nonsense and try it in their own lives.
> 
> So obviously I don't believe the topic is "rubbish."


But people have been doing it in their own lives for centuries. Modern terminologies are swinging, wife swapping, and now open marriage. So what do you think you're protecting anybody from? For their whole marriage, it's been common knowledge that theirs is an open marriage. Looks like you're one of few who didn't know about it, so there's no one left for you to protect. But is there a reason you're jumping down those particular people's case about how they live their lives? You didn't fly off the hook like this the bazillions of times that open marriage has been suggested on this board over the years.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

StarFires said:


> But people have been doing it in their own lives for centuries. Modern terminologies are swinging, wife swapping, and now open marriage. So what do you think you're protecting anybody from? For their whole marriage, it's been common knowledge that theirs is an open marriage. Looks like you're one of few who didn't know about it, so there's no one left for you to protect. But is there a reason you're jumping down those particular people's case about how they live their lives? You didn't fly off the hook like this the bazillions of times that open marriage has been suggested on this board over the years.


Sure, but a Christian marriage is a Christian marriage.

You -people- go do whatever the hell is that you do amongst yourselves, and leave what's left of functioning society alone. We're enlightened; we'll be sure to make a very roomy closet.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

I forgot to add polyamory to the list of modern terminology.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

StarFires said:


> I forgot to add polyamory to the list of modern terminology.





StarFires said:


> I forgot to add polyamory to the list of modern terminology.


One chick,several ****s?

Ok!

Get Jiggy Wit' it!


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

AandM said:


> Sure, but a Christian marriage is a Christian marriage.
> 
> You -people- go do whatever the hell is that you do amongst yourselves, and leave what's left of functioning society alone. We're enlightened; we'll be sure to make a very roomy closet.


What does Christian marriage have to do with this thread or my response though?
People who practice swinging, wife swapping, open marriage, polyamory, and whatever they call their lifestyle are also a part of functioning society. Some of them are the movers & shakers and policymakers. I also wouldn't doubt some of them are hypocritical Bible-thumping.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

StarFires said:


> What does Christian marriage have to do with this thread or my response though?
> People who practice swinging, wife swapping, open marriage, polyamory, and whatever they call their lifestyle are also a part of functioning society. Some of them are the movers & shakers and policymakers.


Well, here's the thing - in most respects, the difference between swingers and normal humans is that swingers swing, and real people don't. However, like pod-people from the '50's movies, swingers infiltrate EVERYTHING, and insert crap opinions like, "Love Is Love", and "Love Wins!".

Rubbish. See, "Gods of the Copybook Headings".


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Hey Matt, feel any particular need to save the world from Somerville, Massachusetts for the city giving their blessing to all the people giving their blessing to each other, or to jump all over Married But Happy for posting and being in approval of *this*?


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

But, Daaaad!

He's mean to me!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

AandM said:


> Sure, but a Christian marriage is a Christian marriage.
> 
> You -people- go do whatever the hell is that you do amongst yourselves, and leave what's left of functioning society alone. We're enlightened; we'll be sure to make a very roomy closet.


Well, if you are saying what I think you are saying, you aren't being quite fair...


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Hmm. As far as I can tell, I'm a real person. And enlightened! 👼


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Are you sure about that? The problem isn't personhood.








It's being Enlightened.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

LisaDiane said:


> Well, if you are saying what I think you are saying, you aren't being quite fair...


Fair is WAY overrated.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

AandM said:


> Fair is WAY overrated.


Hmm...I don't know...maybe only for the person who has the power to be unfair...

To the person being treated unfairly, fairness is VERY important, don't you think...?


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

LisaDiane said:


> Hmm...I don't know...maybe only for the person who has the power to be unfair...
> 
> To the person being treated unfairly, fairness is VERY important, don't you think...?


It depends. Are they a tiny minority, demanding that the society that hosts them and doesn't throw them off of buildings, because, "Gravity Wins", change to the point that it becomes polarized enough to enter a civil war?

Because if they are, I have no interest in "fair".


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

AandM said:


> It depends. Are they a tiny minority, demanding that the society that hosts them and doesn't throw them off of buildings, because, "Gravity Wins", change to the point that it becomes polarized enough to enter a civil war?
> 
> Because if they are, I have no interest in "fair".


I see what you mean, but I don't think "they" are the only thing, or even the MAIN thing, polarizing the society _that they are part of_...
But I still disagree with you, I think fairness is a very important principle in a civilized society, that we ALL benefit from, if it's applied evenly (fairly!).


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

LisaDiane said:


> I see what you mean, but I don't think "they" are the only thing, or even the MAIN thing, polarizing the society _that they are part of_...
> But I still disagree with you, I think fairness is a very important principle in a civilized society, that we ALL benefit from, if it's applied evenly (fairly!).


Sure, but politeness only works if it goes both ways. Otherwise, one side will weaponize the opponents' civilized behavior against them.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

AandM said:


> Sure, *but politeness only works if it goes both ways*. Otherwise, one side will weaponize the opponents' civilized behavior against them.


That's what used to be called ''high trust society''.

Long gone.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

StarFires said:


> Hey Matt, feel any particular need to save the world from Somerville, Massachusetts for the city giving their blessing to all the people giving their blessing to each other, or to jump all over Married But Happy for posting and being in approval of *this*?


"Oh, look! A squirrel! I saw a flying squirrel! Over there!"


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

AandM said:


> Sure, but politeness only works if it goes both ways. Otherwise, one side will weaponize the opponents' civilized behavior against them.


I DO agree with that, but I didn't mean politeness, I meant FAIRNESS...now I think that can also be "weaponized", but not nearly as effectively as politeness could be. And that is still not an excuse to treat a person, or group, unfairly...in my opinion.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

LisaDiane said:


> I see what you mean, but I don't think "they" are the only thing, or even the MAIN thing, polarizing the society _that they are part of_...
> But I still disagree with you, I think fairness is a very important principle in a civilized society, that we ALL benefit from, if it's applied evenly (fairly!).


It isn't applied fairly, though.

Let's go with the gay thing.

You have a baker in Colorado. He makes cakes. He also sells cakes, that have already been made for sale at his bakery. He has plastic cake-toppers. He will sell you any cake - pre-made -, in the bakery, toppers; his and hers, hers and hers, his and his.

What he won't do is take a commission to create a cake for an event that he believes to be sinful. No special-made Halloween cakes, no St. Patrick's Day cakes. Certainly no gay-marriage cakes.

A gay couple came in, asking about having a custom wedding cake made for their marriage in *Massachusetts. *Cake shop was in Colorado. In other words, this was a set-up for lawfare.

The weight of mass media, the courts and public opinion were against this baker, in what was clearly a screw-job. How is this, as you put it, fair? He won this case, but based upon the SCOTUS ruling, he won on a technicality. The argument went, that, the Clorado state department of Whatmajathingies was in the wrong fining Mr. Baker, not because the whole case was contrived ********, but because the state board cited his *beliefs and practices as a Christian* as the reason to screw him over. Keep in mind, halal bakeries discriminate on these grounds, in that jurisdiction, all the time. Nary a peep abut the Muslims.

Tell me again, what is this "fair" you speak of?


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

OnTheFly said:


> That's what used to be called ''high trust society''.
> 
> Long gone.


I suspect that particular term is lost on today's society.*

*I am less than a year younger than the completed bas relief on Stone Mountain.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

AandM said:


> It isn't applied fairly, though.
> 
> Let's go with the gay thing.
> 
> ...


I remember when this happened...and I was (and AM) very angry about it, and agree that it's completely UNFAIR!!!
So I would argue strongly against it (and have)...but to ME, that's no excuse for treating anyone else unfairly.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

LisaDiane said:


> I remember when this happened...and I was (and AM) very angry about it, and agree that it's completely UNFAIR!!!
> So I would argue strongly against it (and have)...but to ME, that's no excuse for treating anyone else unfairly.


What is this "fair" that you speak of? Is the FAIR like ROUS, Rats of Unusual Size? Real marriage and otherkin marriage (gay, trans, poly or whatever the hell will be added shy of the collapse of Western Civilization), are apples and oranges. We have children (or desparatly try to). Everyone else plays make-believe, with the added bonus of buying children from the Third-World if they can pony up the cash. White heterosexual couple; minimum $30,000. Don't even bother with foster - parenting; One of the first things that CPS will tell you is to not let ANY child anywhere near the foster-father. Sexual abuse lawsuit lottery Ahoy!


----------

